# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Shiu Meteorik ! Meteoret

## BvizioN

Shiu meteorik eshte nje nder gjerat me te mrekullueshme qe mund te shikohet naten ne qiell.

*Kometat* gjate udhetimit leshojne nje shirit me pluhur,grimca dhe pjese te akullta nga pas dhe kur toka kalon ne kete shirit keta mbeturina kozmike digjen mbi atmosferen tone.
Nga kendveshtrimi jone ketu ne toke kjo krijon efektin e nje shiriti te zjarrte qe bie kryq qiellit.Ky shirit i zjarrte eshte ajo qe ne e quajme meteor ose yjet qe bien.Meteoret mund  te shikohen pothuajse gjithe vitin  por ne kohe te caktuara te vitit ky aktivitet eshte me i madh dhe quhet *Shi meteorik*.Kjo zakonisht ndodh kur toka kalon ne orbiten e Kometes.Toka ndjek te njejten rruge rreth diellit qdo vit keshtu qe gjithmone kalon mbi gjurmet e kometes ne te njejten pike te orbites keshtu qe ne mund te shikojme shi meteorik ne te njejten kohe te vitit.Qdo meteor ne shi mendohet se vjen nga e njejta pike e qiellit qe njihet me emrin '*Radiant*' Qdo shi meteorik eshte emeruar ne baze te konstilacionit ku mendohet se ndodhet radianti.Keshtu pershembull *Gemindis* mendohet se rrjedh nga konstilacioni *Gemini* dhe L*eonids* mendohet se vjen nga *Leo*.

Shiu meteorik i radhes do jete *Lirids* i cili do sgjase disa dite por fillimi i tij do jete me *22 Prill* (domethene neser) Keshtu qe mundohuni ta shikoni !
Nuk eshte e nevojshme per ndonje aparature speciale per arsye se shiu meteorik shikohet me qarte direkt me sy.Vetem gjej nje pozicion dhe shiko ne pjesen e djathte te qiellit,ne kete rast konstilacioni *Lira*, Harp

Z.i.M

----------


## BvizioN

Leonidis 2 Foto nga Russell Cockman



Leonidis. Foto nga Lucio Furlanetto



Leonidis 1. Foto nga George A Danos

----------


## BvizioN

Lemshet e Zjarrte *(Fireballs)*

Shumica e meteoreve jane grimca te vogla nga mbeturina kozmike qe digjen ne atmosfere.Po disa jane te medha dhe prodhojn lemshe te zjarrta teper spektakulare te cilat jane teper te ndriqueshme dhe mund te shperthejne (ne disa raste zhurma e tyre mund te degjohet ne toke) Meteoret jane te zakonshem;mund te shikojsh disa prej tyre mbrenda nje ore mirpo 'Fireballs' lemshet e zjarrte jane te rralle.

Fotografia e pare paraqet gjurmen e nje lemshi te zjarrte te regjitruar mbi Hannover,Gjermani.Lemshi i zjarrte ndriqon Sirius dhe constilacionin Orion.



Kurse fotografia e dyte paraqet Lemshin e zjarrte te regjistruar ne vitin 1996 Perseid shi meteorik nga Shoqeria Gjermane e shirave meteorike.Forma e goditjes ngjason me Star Trak ne 'Time exposure'



Ndersa fotoja e fundit paraqet nje lemsh te zjarrte te obzervuar  rreth 20 sekonda nga Kentucky ne New Yourk ne 1992.Ne foto lemshi i zjarrte fillon te copetohet ne pjese te vogla.Shikoni nje pjese te shkurter te filmit ketu 




Z.i.M

----------


## White_Shadow:)

> .Toka ndjek te njejten rruge rreth diellit qdo vit keshtu qe gjithmone kalon mbi gjurmet e kometes ne te njejten pike te orbites keshtu qe ne mund te shikojme shi meteorik ne te njejten kohe te vitit.Z.i.M



Ketu ka nje problem te vogel....

Asnjehere toka nuk kalon ne nje pike dy here se ajo me te vertete rrotullohet rreth diellit por edhe dielli eshte ne levizje ( te gjith trupat qiellor ja ne ne levizje) pra arsyeja nuk e lejon qe toka te kaloje ne dy pika te njejta dy here  ....
Te pakten ky eshte mendimi im....
Flm per ato shpjegimete fotove te tjera.....
Jam vertet i interesuar per astrologji..
Ja kalofsh mire 
bye

----------


## BvizioN

> Ketu ka nje problem te vogel....
> 
> Asnjehere toka nuk kalon ne nje pike dy here se ajo me te vertete rrotullohet rreth diellit por edhe dielli eshte ne levizje ( te gjith trupat qiellor ja ne ne levizje)


Feliminderit White Shadow :buzeqeshje: 

E vertete! Gjith trupat qiellore,madje gjith galeksite jane ne levizje.
Po trupat qiellor qe rrotullohen rreth djellit kane orbite unike te pandryshueshme,paqka se dielli vete eshte ne levizje.Kjo i mudeson shkencaret te parashikojne ne menyre egzakte nje eklips preshembull ose ne rastin tone konkret shiun meteorik.Fakti qe shiu meteorik ndodh egzakt ne te njejte kohe te vitit e verteton me se qarti mendoj une.

Orbita e tokes rreth Diellit quhet Earth revolution ose Revolucioni i tokes.Te gjithe e dime se tokes i duhen 364 dite dhe 6 ore per te krijuar kete orbite.Toka ndodhet ne largesine me te madhe nga dielli me 4 Qershor dhe ne distance me te larget nga dielli me 3 Janar.Distanca mesatare e Tokes nga dielli gjate periudhes se nje viti mund te jete 150 milion kilometra.



Mund te shikosh levizjen e tokes ne orbite rreth diellit ketu 

Gezohem shume qe jeni i interesuar per astrologji.

Pershendetje

Z.i.M

----------


## White_Shadow:)

> Feliminderit White Shadow
> 
> E vertete! Gjith trupat qiellore,madje gjith galeksite jane ne levizje.
> Po trupat qiellor qe rrotullohen rreth djellit kane orbite unike te pandryshueshme,paqka se dielli vete eshte ne levizje.Kjo i mudeson shkencaret te parashikojne ne menyre egzakte nje eklips preshembull ose ne rastin tone konkret shiun meteorik.Fakti qe shiu meteorik ndodh egzakt ne te njejte kohe te vitit e verteton me se qarti mendoj une.
> 
> Orbita e tokes rreth Diellit quhet Earth revolution ose Revolucioni i tokes.Te gjithe e dime se tokes i duhen 364 dite dhe 6 ore per te krijuar kete orbite.Toka ndodhet ne largesine me te madhe nga dielli me 4 Qershor dhe ne distance me te larget nga dielli me 3 Janar.Distanca mesatare e Tokes nga dielli gjate periudhes se nje viti mund te jete 150 milion kilometra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hm.....shpjegimi mu duk interesant  :buzeqeshje: ) 

Flm 
Do dola edhe lajme te tjera ne lidhje me kete ..
ja kallofsh mire 
bye

----------


## BvizioN

Qershori ka dy shira kryesore meteorike, *Qershori Lyrids* dhe *Qershori Bootids*! Qershori gjithashtu shiun special te quajtur *Arietids*!

Qershori Lirids zhvillohet me daten 16 me nje numer nga 0 deri ne 3 per ore.Ne vitet e fundit aktiviteti nga ky shi ka qene i ulet dhe faktikisht ne disa vite nuk eshte verejtur fare aktivitet.Edhe sikur te kete aktivitet per tu veshtruar,61% e pjeses se Henes eshte e ndriquar per 2005'n gje qe e ben mundesine e veshtrimit te Qershori Lirids virtualisht te pamundur.

Qershori Bootids zhvillohet me daten 27 Qershor me nje numer nga 0 deri ne 100 per ore.Ne disa vite nuk eshte vezhguar aktivitet dhe ne ca vite te tjera ka patur teper shume aktivitet nga ky shi meteorik.
Eshte diqka shansi,po ne te vertete shumicen e viteve ja vlen mundimi te qendrosh ne pritje sikur te kesh pak kohe te lire (Per qiftet e dashuruara eshte mrekulli per arsye se u jepet mundesia te bejne nje lutje kur shohim shiun meteorik  :shkelje syri:  )
Fatkeqesisht 65% e pjeses se ndriquar te Henes do beje efekt te madh ne veshtrimin e *Qershori Bootids 2005*.

Perveq ketyre dy shirave eshte dhe nje rast tjeter jo i zakonte per tu veshtruar,*Arietids*!Si rregull Arietids ka ndodhur dje (7 Qershor) e megjithate une nuk kam patur rast te shikoj se koha e dobet ketu ne Angli dhe qielli i ndriquar mbi qytet eleminojne qdo mundesi.
Ajo qe e ben kete shi diqka te jashtezakonshme eshte se ndriqimi i tij zhvillohet diku ne nje pzicion te afert me diellin ,rreth 45 minuta perpara agimit te dites duke e bere kete disi me shume shi meteorik te dites.

Edhe pse shkelqimi i tij eshte ne te njejtin pozicion me Diellin,disa meteore te avashte mund te shikohen ne oret e agimit.Keto meteore jane ne renie pothuajse ne menyre horizontale dhe mund te shikohen diku nga ana Veri lindore e qiellit 



*Dhe grafiku i henes per qershor 2005*

----------


## BvizioN

Shiu i pare meteorik per vitin 2008 eshte *Quadrantid*

Quadrantid ndodh (ka ndodhur) nga data 1 deri ne 5 Janar dhe mendohet te jete nje nga shirat meteorike me spektakulare per vitin 2008. Pika maksimale e Quadrantid ishte dje, data 4 Janar.Sikur kushtet atmosferike te ishin ideale (ketu ne UK anjehere nuk jane  :buzeqeshje:  ) veshtruesit do kishin mundesi te shikonin mbi 100 yjerenes (shooting stars) ne cdo ore.

Duke mos dashur qe thjeshte te veshtojne nga toka, nje grup shkencaresh vendosen te marrin Gulfstream III te NASA's (Gulfstream III eshte nje aeroplan i modifikuar dhe i sherben NASA's per projekte dhe eksperimente te ndryshme) dhe te drejtohen per ne polin e veriut, ne menyre qe te zbulojne me teper detaje mbi kete show misterik!

Quadrantid, ashtu si c'do shi tjeter meteorik, eshte rezultat i kordinates se Tokes qe gershetohet me ate pjese te hapesires qe dikur ne te kaluaren eshte pershkuar nga ndonje komete qe ka lene vazhde me gure, kristale dhe mbeturina nga bishti i saj.

Keto pjese te ngurta levizin me nje shpejtesi astronomikale sa te thuash.....nga NY ne Los Angelos per 90 sekonda. Perplasja e tyre mbi atmosferen e Tokes shkakton ndricim teper te madh nga djegja e tyre dhe mund te shikohet me qindra kilometra larg.

Deri ne vitin 2003  origjina trupore e Quadrantid ishe e panjohur.Peter Jenniskens, nje shkencar i NASA's zbuloj nje asteroidin 2003 EH1 afer Tokes, qe u supozua si burimi i mundeshem mire po per arsye se 2003 EH1 nuk eshte komete aktive, Jenniskens mendon se ky asteorid ka lidhje apo mund te jete cfare dikure eshte njohur si kometa C/1490.

Besohet qe kjo komete eshte shkaterruar rreth 500 vite me pare.



Shkeputur dhe perkthyer nga Discovery News.

----------

